# Wine Fridge and power outages



## Irish Cannon (Feb 25, 2011)

My wine fridge resets to 54F if its unplugged or the Power goes out. Im starting to worry about it if i take holiday or am at work...is there a way around this that you guys have found?


----------



## fanman1 (Sep 6, 2010)

I would recomend looking into a battery backup surge protector, they are a little expensive and dont last that long but the same is true for cigars. They will usually last the length of a power outage. If there was a way to somhow reprogram the innards of the cooler that would be awsome but i have no idea how to do that.


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

Try this thread http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/293757-wineador-fluctuation.html


----------



## JPinDC (Feb 14, 2008)

Remember that RH is relative humidity, so even though the hydro might read something like 60, at a colder temperature it's the same saturation as 70/70.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

JPinDC said:


> Remember that RH is relative humidity, so even though the hydro might read something like 60, at a colder temperature it's the same saturation as 70/70.


 This get debated a lot
60RH @ 57* is not the same as 70/70


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Either an ETC or a battery backup would do.

I think I would go with a battery backup, then the cooler would still work for a good period of time with the power of the house off.


----------



## JPinDC (Feb 14, 2008)

asmartbull said:


> This get debated a lot
> 60RH @ 57* is not the same as 70/70


that's fine. I'm not saying to store sticks that way.


----------

